# !!!!!!! عيال اخر زمن !!!!!!!



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2009)

فى الكنيسة و اثناء التناول ......... 

لو سمحت انا عايزة اخرج 
ال انكل _ الخادم _ : مش ينفع يا حبيتى التناول لسة شغال لما ابونا يخلص و يقول امضوا بسلام ...... بعدين تتوزعى على الفصول و تروحى مدارس الاحد 

لالالالالالالالالالالا انا عايزة اخرج دلوقتى و حالا
الانكل : مش ينفع 

و طبعا ما كان الا على صاحبتا ذات الخمس او الست سنوات الا انها طلعت الموبايل و بسرعة فلكية اتصلت بمامتها و زعقت و قالتلها تعالى خدينى م الكنيسة دلوقتى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بذمتكوا دى طفلة دى اللى تعارض كلام الخدام و تتصرف على هواها 
لا و الادهى انا ممكن دلوقتى لو مش عاجبها حاجة بضغطة صغيرة تتصل بمامتها و اخر دلع
دول اطفال ........ 
عجبى


+ +  + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +


وبـــرائه الاطفال فى عينيه


كانت دى اشهر كلمه ممكن تقولها على حد رقيق وبسيط

غير متكلف ف فعله ورد فعله

لكن دلوقتى

ياترى بقى فى عيون الاطفال اصلا برائه عشان نتخذها مقياس!!







 اول ما يبدأ الطفل  يعبر

بتلاقى فضيحه

وطبعا حديثى عن اطفال اليومين دول

تشرد وبلطجه فى البيت و الكنيسة و المدرسة ......... فضايح فى كل حدة حتى لو كان بيلعب و بيتفسح 

ومش دى بس المشكله  

الا اسمحولى وان جاز التعبير(( العيال مفتحه))  30:30:30:30:

فاهمين وعارفين كل حاجه 
حتى لو كانوا مؤدبين و محترمين برضه عارفين حاجات كبييييييييرة جداااااااااا عن سنهم 

تبقى فين  البرائه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :act31:



- ياترى المشكله فى التكنولوجيا وعدم تقنينها؟

- ولا انشغال الاباء ورميهم لاولادهم فى الحضانات حتى الـKINDR GARTEN

- ولا اصلا ما عادتش فى اسس تربيه؟؟

وممكن ولادك يبقوا كده

بجد حاجة تجنن و ظاهرة غريبة جدا 
بقى هما دول الاطفال اللى السيد المسيح قال اللى عايز يدخل الملكوت يبقى زيهم !!!!!!!!
حقيقى الموضوع غريب و محتاج وقفة من الاهل و المدارس و الكنيسة 

يا ريت نقدر نعمل حاجة قدام المشكلة اللى طالعة دى

حد يقولى سبب المشكلة و علاجها
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل  ومهم جدا

الموضوع غريب و محتاج وقفة من الاهل و المدارس و الكنيسة

العيب علي الاهل اللي بيعودوا الطفل ان كل طلباتة مجابة حتي لو مكنتش وقتها زي المحمول و غيرها مجرد دلع زيادة بيفسد الطفل
والحل هو ان كل بيت يعود الطفل علي تحمل المسؤلية لان الطفل بيفهم كل حاجة و التربية السليمة اكيد هتفرق مع الطفل لما يكبر و يكون مسئول عن البيت والاسرة
اسف علي الاطالة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع  ومميز يا زيزا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك  كل اعمالك


----------



## youhnna (10 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مميز زيزا فعلا ومحتاج لوقفه وتفكير
بس اعتقد ان التقدم التكنولوجى وارتفاع ذكاء الطفل لارتفاع المستويات
وانتشار التكنولوجيا احد الاسباب
بالاضافه لعدم الاهتمام بالتربيه الحقه بالاسره
وفرحه الاباء بذكاء اطفالهم وتغاطيهم عن الاخطاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
ميرررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل  ومهم جدا
> 
> الموضوع غريب و محتاج وقفة من الاهل و المدارس و الكنيسة
> 
> ...



حقيقى الدلع الزيادة بيفسد الطفل 
بس برضه فيه مشكلة فى المجتمع كله ........ و هى ان  بعض الاسر ليهم الامكانيات انهم يجبوا طلبات اولادهم بغض النظر عن ده صح او لا ........... فيقوم البعض التانى من الاطفال يبصوا للى فى ايد اصحابهم و تبتدى العقد تشتغل و اشمعنا صاحبى عنده و انا لا 
و الكلمة دى بتحسس الاهل بتقصير جامد جدا فيضطروا يخضعوا لطلبات ابنهم علشان ما يبقاش اقل من غيره 

للاسف المشكلة واقعة فى المجتمع كله 

و الله اعلم بقى كمبيوتر الطفل فيه ايه ولا موبايله محمل عليه ايه .......... حقيقى كارثة لاطفال لسة فى الروضة برائتهم اتقتلت

شكرا على مرورك و مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## tena_tntn (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل
شكرا


----------



## وليم تل (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا زيزا
على الموضوع الرائع
والمشكلة تقبع فى التطور الهائل فى التكنولوجيا
مما جعلت جميع ثقافات العالم تنتقل الينا بخيرها وشرها
مع وجود كبت داخلى فى مجتمعاتنا جعلت الكبير قبل الصغير
متلهف لاشباع نفسة من تلك الثقافات وتقليدها خاصة النت
وحتى نكون اكثر واقعية فعلى الكبير ان يبدأ بنفسة اولا بضبط نفسة
وبالتالى تكون لدية المقدرة الاقناعية لضبط صغارة فالكثير قد يترك اجتماعا بالكنيسة
بسبب حلقة تلفزيونية او ميعادا على الشات .............. الخ
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع مميز زيزا فعلا ومحتاج لوقفه وتفكير
> بس اعتقد ان التقدم التكنولوجى وارتفاع ذكاء الطفل لارتفاع المستويات
> وانتشار التكنولوجيا احد الاسباب
> 
> ...



:smil16: حلوة فرحة الاباء بذكاء اولادهم دى ....... اى اب و ام يتمنوا ولادهم يبقوا احسن ناس .....بس ده عمره ما كان ابدا سبب لتدنى المستوى للاطفال بالطريقة دى !!!!!!!!!!

*شكرا كتييييييييييييير لمرورك المميز ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع  ومميز يا زيزا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك  كل اعمالك



مرورك هو الاروع كليمو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك
شكرااااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> ميرررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shery_pro (11 أغسطس 2009)

هو فعلا الموضوع محتاج وقفة ووعى من الاهل بس المشكلة ان الاهل مش بياخدوا لبالهم انهم بيدلعوا الطفل زيادة ويجوا بعدين يشتكوا ان ابنهم معصبهم وهيجننهم 
يعنى زى مقال ربنا تعلمهم بقضيب من حديد
زى م الدلع والحنان مطلوب الحزم والشدة مطلوبين 
ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلا موضوع مهم


----------



## zezza (12 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2009)

*اسمحيلى احييكى على الموضوع الرائع ده يا زوزو
حقيقى بقينا نلاحظ سلبيات فى تربية اطفالنا بتدق ناقوس خطر للمستقبل البعيد .. اولادنا اللى هما اباء وامهات المستقبل لو محصلوش على التربيه الصحيحه يبقى مننتظرش اى ايجابيات لاجيال قادمه .
أوقات بقابل مواقف بتثير العجب زى مثلا ام معجبهاش تنبيه معين لطفلتها من مدربها وبعد ما مشى وبدل ما تقول لبنتها اسمعى الكلام قالت قدامها شكله عاوز ينضرب .. وبشوف كمان اسر بتشوف خطأ اطفالها ومبتحاولش تقولهم ان ده تصرف غلط زى مثلا الصوت العالى فى الكنيسه وقت القداس والجرى واللعب والتنطيط ورمى الورق على الارض 
سلوكيات كتيييير محتاجه تصحيح والا تحولت حياة ابنائنا لفوضى فى كل شىء.
موضوع هادف وجميل ويستحق التقييم  *


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا زيزا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> والمشكلة تقبع فى التطور الهائل فى التكنولوجيا
> مما جعلت جميع ثقافات العالم تنتقل الينا بخيرها وشرها
> ...



طبعا التكنولوجيا ليها عامل كبيييييير جدا ........ بس مش معقولة كل عيب فى مجتمعنا هنقول التكنولوجى هى السبب امال فين دور الرقابة اللى فى البيت و فين التعليم الدينى اللى يقولنا و ينبهنا للصح او للغلط 

زى ما حضرتك قلت لازم الواحد يبتدى بنفسه الاول و بعدين الصغيريين يتعلموه منا و نكون احنا قدوة ليهم 
شكرا كتيييييييييير استاذ وليم على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## راشي (13 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع فعلا حلو اختي ومعاكي حق*
*والمشكلة في كل الاسباب بس المشكلة الاكبر في الاب والام لانهم هما اللي اعطوا الفرصة لاولادهم يعملوا كدا*

*ربنا يباركك اختي*


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

shery_pro قال:


> هو فعلا الموضوع محتاج وقفة ووعى من الاهل بس المشكلة ان الاهل مش بياخدوا لبالهم انهم بيدلعوا الطفل زيادة ويجوا بعدين يشتكوا ان ابنهم معصبهم وهيجننهم
> يعنى زى مقال ربنا تعلمهم بقضيب من حديد
> زى م الدلع والحنان مطلوب الحزم والشدة مطلوبين
> ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلا موضوع مهم




رائيك رائع و عقلانى جدا 
شكرا كتييييير على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*احب الاطفال كثيرا واحزن لمجرد انى سمعت ها النقاط*
*بدى متابع *
*وسامحينى لعدم تعليقى*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## *koki* (15 أغسطس 2009)

انت متاكده ان دول اطفال اصلا
الموضوع روعة


----------



## ponponayah (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااا
بس المشكلة ان فى اهالى كتير
بتقول ان الاطفال مش بيكدبو
ودى مشكلة صعبة اوى
وفى نقطة تانى 
ان فى اهالى بتقول علشان نشغل الاطفال
عننا نسبهم قدام الكمبيوتر
فى البيت او فى اى سيبر
وطبعا مفيش مراقبة عليهم
فعلا احنا محتاجين حل لمشاكل الاطفال
ميرسى يا زيزا على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## ماريتا (16 أغسطس 2009)

_موضوع فى منتهى الجمال_
_ومميز فعلا_
_ميرسى يا حبيبتى_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## دمـوع آلرح ـيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

صحة علي قلبك يا حبيبي اشرب 
ما حد ميخد منها حاجة اشرب ولا تنسي 
تشربني معاك ههه
مشكور علي طرحك الحلو


----------



## zezza (17 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *اسمحيلى احييكى على الموضوع الرائع ده يا زوزو
> حقيقى بقينا نلاحظ سلبيات فى تربية اطفالنا بتدق ناقوس خطر للمستقبل البعيد .. اولادنا اللى هما اباء وامهات المستقبل لو محصلوش على التربيه الصحيحه يبقى مننتظرش اى ايجابيات لاجيال قادمه .
> أوقات بقابل مواقف بتثير العجب زى مثلا ام معجبهاش تنبيه معين لطفلتها من مدربها وبعد ما مشى وبدل ما تقول لبنتها اسمعى الكلام قالت قدامها شكله عاوز ينضرب .. وبشوف كمان اسر بتشوف خطأ اطفالها ومبتحاولش تقولهم ان ده تصرف غلط زى مثلا الصوت العالى فى الكنيسه وقت القداس والجرى واللعب والتنطيط ورمى الورق على الارض
> سلوكيات كتيييير محتاجه تصحيح والا تحولت حياة ابنائنا لفوضى فى كل شىء.
> موضوع هادف وجميل ويستحق التقييم  *



كلامك رائع يا دوندون
فعلا حاجات غريبة جدا بتحصل زمان كان الواحد بيتكلم مع مدرسه او الانكل او اى حد يعلمه كانه ابوه و امه يعامله باحترام جامد جدا و كان اهلنا كمان محسيسنا بان الناس دى حاجة كبيييييييرة جدا 
علشان كدة كان احترامهم من احترام بابا و ماما 
دلوقتى زى ما انتى حكيتى بقى الاهل بيقدموا للاولاد صورة وحشة للطفل و يخليه يتفرعن على اى حد 
بجد ربنا يرحمنا موضوع كبير محتاج وقفة

شكرايا قمرة ....شرفنى مرورك


----------



## zezza (17 أغسطس 2009)

راشي قال:


> *موضوع فعلا حلو اختي ومعاكي حق*
> *والمشكلة في كل الاسباب بس المشكلة الاكبر في الاب والام لانهم هما اللي اعطوا الفرصة لاولادهم يعملوا كدا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك اختي*



كلام مظبوط 
الاب و الام هما الاساس و المنبع فى زرع اى شى صح او غلط 
بس برضه المشكلة مش فردية لازم يكون فى وقفة فى المجتمع ككل و الا هيحصل خلل كبييير

شكرا يا قمرة ......نورتى الموضوع


----------



## zezza (17 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *احب الاطفال كثيرا واحزن لمجرد انى سمعت ها النقاط*
> *بدى متابع *
> *وسامحينى لعدم تعليقى*
> *سلام ونعمة*​



شكلك كدة يا جوجو مش معاشر اطفال 
يا بنى دول بقوا واعيين اكتر منى و منك 
و على فكرة الموقف اللى اتقال فى اول الموضوع موقف حقيقى كان قدامى 
و غيره كتير و كتير

يكفينى مرورك المشرف حتى من غير تعليق دى بركة كبيرة ليا 
يسوع يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (18 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>



العفو 
نورنى مرورك


----------



## dodo jojo (19 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> فى الكنيسة و اثناء التناول .........
> 
> لو سمحت انا عايزة اخرج
> ال انكل _ الخادم _ : مش ينفع يا حبيتى التناول لسة شغال لما ابونا يخلص و يقول امضوا بسلام ...... بعدين تتوزعى على الفصول و تروحى مدارس الاحد
> ...



موضوع مميز جداااااااااا وفى غاية الاهميه والحل:ان الاهالى بتسيب اولادها تعمل الهى عيزاه وبكده العيب فى الاهالى مش فى العيال ولاسوء ان الاهالى بينفذوا كل مشورات العيال يعنى مثلا البنت او الولد العنده 5 او6 سنين اللسه رايح اولى ابتدائى بيقول لباباه انا عايز موبايل والاب ينفذ مشورة الابن وهكذاااا واريد ان الاباء يتحكمون فى اولادهم وهذا الكلام للآباء اكثر وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يازيزا اخوكى dodo jojo:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2009)

*koki* قال:


> انت متاكده ان دول اطفال اصلا
> الموضوع روعة



اه صدقينى ... و فى منهم كتييييييير 
مش مش ينفع نقول عليهم اطفال:hlp:
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااا
> بس المشكلة ان فى اهالى كتير
> بتقول ان الاطفال مش بيكدبو
> ودى مشكلة صعبة اوى
> ...



كلامك جميل يا بنبونتى ........ البيت ثم البيت ثم البيت  هما اهم حاجة و هو المصدر الرئيسى لنجاح اى مجتمع و افراده 
نورتى الموضع حبيبتى بمشاركتك الجميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2009)

دمـوع آلرح ـيل قال:


> صحة علي قلبك يا حبيبي اشرب
> ما حد ميخد منها حاجة اشرب ولا تنسي
> تشربني معاك ههه
> مشكور علي طرحك الحلو


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع فى منتهى الجمال_
> _ومميز فعلا_
> _ميرسى يا حبيبتى_
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

عندك حق بس سدءينى المشكلة مش فى الاهل ولا حاجة 
كونهم انهم يبقوا عارفين كل حاجة ده طبيعى من وسائل التكنولوجيا الموجودة
يعنى ده اقل واجب  .. خصوصا لو عارفين الغلط ومش بيعملوه
بس فى طريقة للتعامل

مثلا الاطفال فى الكنيسة فى الخدمة لما بنوصلهم البيت ونجبهم الطفل الصغير بيقولى انا راجل انتى هتوصلينى ازاى انا راجل واعرف اروح لوحدى
قلتله ايون عشن انت راجل مينفعش تسيب التاسونى بتاعتك تمشى لوحدها فى الشارع صح
خليته يحس ان هو الى بيروحنى مش الى انا الى بوصله لقيته بقى هادى وكويس ومشى معايا بهدوء

كل جيل ليه طريقته فى التعامل بس المهم احنا نوصل لده
الاطفال فعلا طيبين ودليل انهم بيعملوا كدة
احنا بقى بيبقى جوانا حاجات ومش بنطلعها .. يمكن عشن منبنش اطفال او مش كويسين بس الحقيقة ان الاطفال لسة فيهم براءة ودليلها الشقاوة وان الى فى قلبهم بيقولوه من غير تكلف ولا تصنع ولا نفاق .. ده رأيى


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المهم جدا


الرب يباركك

يجب التعاون الكنسى مع الأسره بخصوص هذه الفتاه
كى تتعود على الصلاه والحياه الكنسيه

من صغرها​


----------



## zezza (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> عندك حق بس سدءينى المشكلة مش فى الاهل ولا حاجة
> كونهم انهم يبقوا عارفين كل حاجة ده طبيعى من وسائل التكنولوجيا الموجودة
> يعنى ده اقل واجب  .. خصوصا لو عارفين الغلط ومش بيعملوه
> بس فى طريقة للتعامل
> ...




طبعا الاطفال فيها براءة جامدة و الدليل ان المسيح قالنا نرجع زيهم لو كنا عايزيين ندخل الملكوت 
بس صدقينى دول بقوا يعرفوا حاجات كتير اوى للاسف مش مناسبة لسنهم ...علشان كدة لازم يكون فى مراقبة من الاهل 

ربنا يباركك يا قمرة ...و يبارك خدمتك و عجبنى كتير ردك و تصرف فىالموقف اللى حكيتيه


----------



## zezza (6 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المهم جدا
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك
> ...



كلام مظبوط استاذى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
شكرا لمرورك


----------

